# Can i ask a favour please!



## angelinthenight (Oct 22, 2008)

can people with long haired chi's plz post pics of them in this thread please. i badly want a longhaired but need to persuade craig, he said that he wouldnt have let me have Lilly if i was with him haha. he loves her but he doesnt like shorthaired.

i want to persuade him soo bad, he said he would think about a long haired but wants to see pics haha.

i want a long haired black and tan lol

plz, i will be very grateful

xxxx


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi

I've got a longcoat black and tan but am struggling posting pics of him here. If you look though the chi pics section I have posted a pic of him, he is only a puppy though and it doesn't really show you what he will be like when his coat is fully grown. If you have a look on the Bramerita website you will see lots of stunning longcoat black and tans. Good luck on your search xxx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Brother and Sister









Justice as a puppy -very short hair








Jasper - very short as a puppy









How could i forget Mister B


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres my 2 they are only pups just now so their coats have still to come in

zac they day i got him 7 weeks










another of zac 8 weeks










zac now










honey the day we got her 12 weeks










honey










honey again


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

*This is Kirby, he is almost 4 years old. I took this pic around fall.*


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is my long coat adult female, Fifi









And this is her son, Merlin--he is long coat too but only 3 weeks in this pic so it doesn't stand out as much.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are some of Chloe

7 weeks









12 weeks









4 months









11 months


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

6 weeks under 1 lb


10 weeks 1.5 lb


5 months 3.6 lb


a little over 6 months 3.25 lb


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's BABS 7 wks.










Babs at 13 wks-first day home










and here's a recent photo she would be 14 or so mos.










I don't think Babs conforms to standard, but you can get an idea of their coat.

Here's Lovee, she's only 7 mos so her coat as yet to come in.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

12 weeks and already spoiled blue/tan longhair chi








6 months old , today ^_^


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is a larger pic of my longhaired chi, Milo..... 










Milo as a pup.....


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

ok must get long hair chi asap. thanks.


----------



## angelinthenight (Oct 22, 2008)

ahra1284 said:


> ok must get long hair chi asap. thanks.


and me haha, stuff Craig now lol. going to crufts on toy day to look at the chihuahuas lol. hopefully get a longhaired chi breeder number hehe.

thank you everyone. Craig and me both love all the pictures but even he has said he wants one like \kirby (hope spelt name right)

thank you again xx


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

Heres my Little Black Tri Girl 

As a Puppy ..




























And At 1-2 years 




























Good Luck


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

And my blue/fawn + white little man!
Puppy to 2 years!...
































































and this is Peggy my mums little Black and white girl 




























Hope they help Good Luck!


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all - the dog pics are fabulous xxx

Luella - Annie looks beautiful - how old is she????


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

This is anabelle.



































I'm not sure about every LC chi but Anabelle doesn't shead. The only time that she does is when she gets a bath and then i brush her afterwards but even then it's not as bad as my previous shortcoat chi. Or my Jack Russell Terrier who sheads like crazy!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

angelinthenight said:


> and me haha, stuff Craig now lol. going to crufts on toy day to look at the chihuahuas lol. hopefully get a longhaired chi breeder number hehe.
> 
> thank you everyone. Craig and me both love all the pictures but even he has said he wants one like \kirby (hope spelt name right)
> 
> thank you again xx


Good luck with your search - I am sure you will be able to persuade him to let you get one. Which area do you live in?

Please come over and say hello when you are at Crufts - I will be benched with the longcoats.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

OMGosh Luella, i love all of your dogs, are they from any paticular breeder?
Thanks


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

This is a great thread. I just love seeing all the different lc chis. It was so good to see Peggy again. She's a gorgeous little dog.


----------



## Pepe&Thia'sMom (Feb 18, 2009)

I want a long coat chi now. You have ruined me. Now I just have to convense my husband


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope he says yes!!


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

Lyanne said:


> Hi all - the dog pics are fabulous xxx
> 
> Luella - Annie looks beautiful - how old is she????


Thank You

In the Puppy pistures she is 12 weeks and
in the more recent pictures she's 
1Year and 9months  
she is turning 2 in March 

x


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

pompom said:


> OMGosh Luella, i love all of your dogs, are they from any paticular breeder?
> Thanks


Hi Thank You 
No not any particular breeder
Elliot and Peggy are both from the same breeder (who was a lovley lady but sadly no longer breeds anymore but still keeps in touch  ) and the same parents, just different litters 
And Annie was from a hobby breeder, which chose not too keep in touch sadly.

x


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree with Pompom, Luella your doga are gorgeous! I love Elliot he's so handsome  x


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Luella your pups are beautiful!! I love Peggy's close-up, her little nose is so cute!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's my new boy at 6 weeks old... he's still at the breeder's. He is blue with tan/white markings:


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

This thread makes me want a hundred more puppies!!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

All the photos make me want a long hair chi again. My late chi who passed away at age 15 was a long hair black, white, and tan 4.5 pounds beauty.


----------



## angelinthenight (Oct 22, 2008)

awww, thank you soo much, me and craig have been looking at long haired chihuahuas now, so fingers crossed, and ok i will come over at crufts if i get chance, what dog are you taking (sorry, i forgot who it was who said to come and say hello at crufts)


----------

